# Summer Get Together



## Terrywerm (Apr 5, 2015)

Daryl (Uglydog) has graciously offered to host a summer get together at his place in Dayton, Minnesota, most likely in June or July as listed in this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welcome-back.33960/


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 5, 2015)

Here are quotes from the original thread:


Uglydog said:


> Is there any interest in a very casual meeting in Dayton MN this summer?
> If I get word back suggesting that we have three or more (biblical reference) interested, then I will ask my wife to look at the calendar.
> I'm thinking June or July, before daughter Ellen returns from Madagascar. Note: I haven't asked Liz (the wife yet).
> 
> ...





wlburton said:


> I would be interested in going to Dayton this summer.  If we get enough members we might be able to pick up one of Daryl's giant machines and carry it into the garage for him!
> 
> Bill





RVJimD said:


> I'm interested, but don't count me in the primary three.  Can I make a "day before" decision if I can make it?
> 
> Also, I like the "gathering" concept enough that I will make the same offer at my shop (garage) in Des Moines.  My shop would be the "let's see what you can do with a few bench sized import machines and no machinist background" theme!
> 
> Jim





rick9345 said:


> Daryl
> sure,Dayton close
> Rick





Dave Smith said:


> I'm ready for a good get together again---Dave----PS I think that makes more than 3 now so lets get on with it!





lowlife said:


> Is it wrong I had to look up where Dayton was? I might be up for it, is it a social event, learning event, bull session? My schedule at work is quite "interesting".
> 
> Shoot its been a year and I have't met Dave for coffee at hy-vee yet???





terrywerm said:


> I would certainly be interested in a casual summertime get together.  Lowlife, to answer your question, the last get together we had was social, learning, eating, and bull session all rolled into one.





Uglydog said:


> The wifes confirms she is game for a July or early June Saturday or Sunday gathering.
> I'm trying to pin her down.
> Is there a preference for a Saturday or Sunday?
> Suggestions for a start time?
> ...


----------



## lowlife (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't schedule anything around me but Fathers Day weekend would be out for sure. I have worked the last 20 in a row.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd be in trouble at home!

Daryl
MN


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 7, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Here are quotes from the original thread:


I'm interested but my only free weekend in July will probably be the first one.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been warned that July 4th and 5th are off limits.
Looks like the first weekend is the 4th/5th.
Sorry.
Management already spoke on that one.


Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 7, 2015)

If it sounds as though we might potentially get multiple attendees, would anyone be offended if I attempt to score a sponsor for the gathering?

Here is a conceptual plan:

Tried and True opens at 1000 on Saturdays.
Anyone interested convenes at Tried and True at 1000. Bring your wish list.
All of you show at my place at 1200-100pm ish,  15minutes drive from T&T.
T&T buys the hamburgers/bratwurst (I have not yet asked them if they are interested/willing).
We invite the T&T crew to join us when they close.

Terry Werm (Wermie) does a presentation on firearms and black powder firearm machining.

If there is interest I'll try to get my local steel supplier to attend and do a very informal Q&A on metals. He's not a speaker, no powerpoint! But, he has alot of data in his head and if available would enjoy the informal dialogue. Additionally, if any of you have any metal needs and are interested in a pre-order, then I'm guessing he will be very willing to fill those orders at an attractive discount (again I've not yet talked with him about this). He may be willing to do some hands-on TIG, OA, and heat treating demos/training with my equipment. He does a lot of weld fab. Advise if interested.

I spoke with Richard King today. If the group would like I can ask him to do a demo on scraping or on setting / leveling machines.

If anyone wants to run any of my equipment bring metal stock and a plan. Come early or stay late. Take all of your fingers home with you when you leave.
I'm hoping for requests for an early rise and a very late night.

I'm trying to make this a value added session.

Ideas?
Concerns?
Thoughts?

No, I don't have a date set....


Daryl
MN


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 7, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> If it sounds as though we might potentially get multiple attendees, would anyone be offended if I attempt to score a sponsor for the gathering?
> 
> Here is a conceptual plan:
> 
> ...


That all sounds great to me.  I'll be free the weekend of the 11th (also the 4th but that's obviously out).


----------



## lowlife (Apr 11, 2015)

Had to look up TnT thought maybe it was a burger joint. Its not, and looks interesting. If I can make it I'd be up for bringing a salad, dessert, or whatever as well. Since my knowledge is very limited I can learn something about anything just by showing up, keeping my mouth shut and listening.


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 12, 2015)

It all sounds good to this noob!  I hope I can make it.

Jim


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 12, 2015)

Sounds good to me, though I doubt you will be able to fit all of those activities into a single day, especially if the turnout is good. Just as a planning note, a primer on black powder safety and use for those interested in making cannons, etc, would take an hour all by itself at minimum, without even talking about machining.


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 12, 2015)

I know you probably don't need more topics but, if I can attend, I might bring a couple small samples of stock material with the noob question of "what type of steel is this?” and a short discussion and possibly a few simple grinder spark tests or whatever to help learn how to do this sort of identification.  

My local iron store doesn't always seem to know exactly what I grab out of their "drops" bin.

Jim


----------



## rick9345 (Apr 13, 2015)

Baring a catastrophe, I'll be there
T&T and lunch.
Have a great doughnut shop close or willing to take different suggestion.
Rick


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 13, 2015)

We have a date!
Saturday 7/18/2015 (my apologies to anyone for whom Saturday is a holy day).
Dayton MN.
Come very early, and stay very late.

This sounds like a HM Member game spouses/best friends/dance partners are very welcome if they want to play/chat with us. My bride reports that her boss is out for the month of July and she cannot guarantee that she will be available as she has the dubious honor of covering the 24/7/365 department while he is out. 

Terry, you are right about me trying to pack to much into the day. I write to much curriculum and do not participate in enough casual conversation. 
Please plan on the black powder presentation as you've outlined above.

I'll contact T&T and my metals guy to learn if they are interested.

All, please PM to confirm that you think you might come. In exchange for the PM (RSVP) I will provide my address.

What am I missing......

Daryl 
MN


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 17, 2015)

Daryl--I don't know how to send a PM anymore--but July 18th sounds good for me --I'll be there---I don't know what T&T is but I'm sure by July that I will---Dave


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, I found the new PM format to be difficult to figure out as well. And that explains why you didn't respond to a few of my PMs.
I'm reticent to post my address.
However, my cell phone# 763-607-6836, and my email is ddoerin@inverhills.edu 

Tried and True is at:
250 Osborne Rd NE, Minneapolis, MN 55432
(763) 574-0407

I recieved a suggestion that I call a caterer and let somebody else worry about lunch.
Thoughts anyone?
There would be some expense involved with a caterer. 
But, it'd be one less thing to think about and eliminate a distraction.

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Apr 17, 2015)

I also couldn't figure out how to do a PM, but I'm planning to go.  Personally I prefer a potluck to a caterer.
Bill


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 17, 2015)

wlburton, please note my cell phone and email above. Contact me and I will forward my address.

All,
Update: 
I spoke with Bill at the steel yard today. He is very willing to accommodate pre-orders at very good prices especially if we build a large order. However, coincidentally he is scheduled to be in New Orleans with his wife that weekend. He stated that his son Mike would have the yard open for you. Note: they also have V-belts, flat belts, bolts, pin, git cups, bar stock, sheet stock, etc, they can shear bend and cut to order. Mike stated he was interested in joining us after he fills any orders anyone might have.

I spoke with Paul, the owner at T&T. He seemed eager to spring for brats etc if some of the HM members are willing to stop by his store. He will invite his crew to join us when the store closes. Note: he will purchase used items and/or take them on consignment. 

Additionally, please consider bringing items to trade at the "meeting".

Given T&Ts contribution. This sounds like a pot luck. I'll set up some boards on saw horses. Plan on bringing a chair. 
I look forward to Wermies presentation on black powder. 
Consider coming early and/or staying late, bring some metal stock and a plan, if you'd like to work on project. This might be especially helpful if you are new to this. 
Questions like how do you use a micrometer are fair game, or how do you set up a four jaw chuck, or perhaps you'd like to attempt to lay down some TIG weld.

If you are coming in from out of town and have a camper I will set you up in the drive way. 


Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 19, 2015)

I received an email asking what Tried and True is.
My error I should have been specific.

T&T is a used machine and tooling store. They specialize in the small stuff appropriate for a home shop, and not the multi thousand pound machines.
Make no mistake, it is a business. They fully intend to make money. However, I find there prices to be competitive with Ebay. If you have items that you want to sell they would purchase them from you or you could leave them there on consignment. 

Most importantly they are honest. If they have an item you are considering purchasing they will tell you if they are aware of any problems with the item, if the store isn't packed with customers, they will take the time to ask about your current project and offer suggestions on how to solve a machining problem, sometimes this means the loss of a sale. 


Also, yesterday I got a phone call from a HM Lurker. Wooley is a machine mechanic, with a specialty in winding armatures, rebuilding motors, and motors starters. He invited me to visit his shop coincidentally 10 minutes from my place. Great shop, like Dave Smith (Rochester) I could spend a week there and not see his entire shop. Wooley plans to attend our gathering. However, he plans to continue lurking on HM, as he has concerns about becoming a member. 

Should anyone have electrical questions, would like to see him rewind an armature, wire a panel, etc he will plan a demonstration and/or invite you to his shop. Either contact me and I will forward you request and questions, or make the post within this thread. Wooley is monitoring and will plan accordingly. Regardless, he is looking forward to meeting all of you. I believe he will fit in extremely well with the group, as near as I can tell he is as goofy as the rest of us. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 19, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> We have a date!
> Saturday 7/18/2015
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Too bad.  I have a long-standing commitment for that weekend.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 19, 2015)

John Hasler,
To bad you can't make it.
However, you are always welcome, you don't need to wait for a party.
Wooley was very clear that he would open is motor rebuilding shop at anytime for a HM member (he will likely and appropriately charge for a major rebuild and/or parts sold). I'm sure others would enjoy your visit as well. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## lowlife (Apr 19, 2015)

I will try to keep that date open. No need to send me an address yet as I will wait till the date gets closer. I would be interested in your offer of tig welding. I have just bought a tig and have not used it yet and I'm sure I will be no expert in 3 months,heck at my rate I will not have it hooked up in a month yet!


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 19, 2015)

I've got a three phase motor here, 1 or 1.5 HP that I need to have checked out and or gone through. I was thinking that it would work really well on my mill with a VFD. I might just have to bring it along.

As for the black powder presentation, there might be other subjects that would be a better fit for our group. I'm not trying to weasel my way out of anything, but the black powder presentation would be so much better if we could shoot something, such as a small cannon (they seem to have some popularity among hobby machinists since they are easy to make) and the focus could be on the proper methods regarding handling, loading, firing, and cleaning. Something tells me that the Dayton city fathers would not be too happy with us if we started shooting stuff off! I can still do a presentation on the subject, it just won't be as much fun.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll text Wooley and make sure he picked up on this request.

Yep, Dayton Police won't be particuarly excited about cannon fire.
However, I'd be very interested in some discussion on the physics of chambers/barrels and how design effects the accuracy/precision/durability of a gun "machine" (even a single shot rifle is a machine isn't it?).  

Daryl
MN


----------



## hdskip (Apr 20, 2015)

If this were on the east coast I'd be there for sure. I'm not sure I'm up for a 20 hour drive though. It's a great idea. Maybe an East coast edition at another time......hmmmmmm.


----------



## hdskip (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a friend who lives in Good Thunder MN. Are any of you guys near there?


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 20, 2015)

He would be 100 miles west of me--is he a machinist also?--if so he could join our group---Dave


----------



## hdskip (Apr 20, 2015)

No, he runs a corrugated packaging factory. They provide boxes for several major manufacturing companies. He's an old goose hunting buddy from the Eastern shore of Maryland. They do have some fancy rotary cutting dies in his facility though.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 22, 2015)

I am about 60 or 70 miles north of him.  Years ago I used to haul grain out of the elevator in Good Thunder. Nice little town. I assume your friend works in Mankato?


----------



## hdskip (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes in Mankato. They do most of the packaging for MinnKota products. It is a neat little town. He lives about 2 miles from Good Thunder on a little farm. Since I live in Virginia I've only been there twice. I don't get to see him as often as I'd like. It's a pretty good hike from here.
    I remember the grain elevator in Good Thunder. You can see it from miles away. Very flat there.


----------



## Uglydog (May 2, 2015)

Several months ago I picked up a JD Wallace bandsaw and JD Wallace Jointer. Wallace is reputed to have been one of the first to build machines integrating a motor instead of using flat belts using direct drive. I picked up a 1940s Dewalt radial arm saw at the same time. Scrap prices on all. 

Yesterday I took the motors up to Wooley. He rapidly identified that all are electrically sound. The bandsaw motor is plug and play. The jointer motor will need some bearings and the Dewalt will need the motor will need some additional mechanical assistance. After he carefully and patiently explained how a "repulsion induction" motor works (had to explain it twice, he went more slowly the second time) he identified that with help I could do the rebuild on both and he'd help me through it. Also, he thinks that the jointer motor is a good candidate for rebuild at the summer meeting. Thanks Wooley!

Somebody else also identified motor questions. Should I delay the rebuild of the Wallace jointer motor until then? Would this be helpful to all/some of you? I don't want to micromanage or over schedule the day. 

Please advise.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (May 3, 2015)

Turns out that the motor I was concerned about is a 1.5 horse unit, too big for my needs. So I will not be seeking to have it checked out. On the other hand, if someone would like to trade for a three phase 1 HP motor I would be willing to do so.


----------



## Uglydog (May 3, 2015)

Terry,
What RPM do you need?
Are you fussy about shaft size/key, mount, TEFC/ODP, vintage?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2015)

My lathe and mill both have open frame motors, not sure of the NEMA frame size. They are both 1750 RPM with 5/8" keyed shafts. The only difference between them is that the lathe has a 3/4 HP motor, and the mill has a 1 HP.

My plans for converting to VFD would probably not require any 3600 RPM motors, the 1700 - 1800 RPM range should be just fine for my purposes. TEFC would probably be the easiest to use with a VFD, but I can always adapt something to use a muffin fan on the motors if necessary. I guess I am open to ideas at the moment.

Additionally, I am not in a big rush, but am looking forward to the day when I can have variable speed on both machines instead of messing with the step pulleys all the time and then still cannot always get the proper speed for the task at hand. Since my Logan lathe has a threaded spindle, I also want the VFD for the soft start and stop features also. Then I should be able to do light work in reverse without spinning the chuck off of the spindle.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 10, 2015)

I see that the Groups section is now working properly!  Yay! 

Just for the uninitiated, my black powder presentation is modeled after the one done by the guy in this video.







Well, not really. But it sure would be fun!


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 1, 2015)

All, looks as though I finally have my 16inch Whipp Shaper working. Well at least the broken and worn parts are made and installed, and she spins easily by hand. My goal is to get her wired for the gathering and confirm she spins and is adjustable (the stroke was mechanism was all busted up). I'm hoping to toast (iced tea) her first chips in decades with all of you after we, as a group figure out how to grind the tool and mount the stock.

Terry, did you get you motor dilemma resolved?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 3, 2015)

Daryl, looking forward to getting a look at your new baby.

As for the motor issue, no, not really.  But that's okay, I am in no hurry. I will bring the motor along in case someone wants it. Just for the record it is a 1.5 HP 3 phase motor, 220V.  I do not know if it works or not, it came off of my Keller power hacksaw. It is a bit dirty and definitely needs a good cleaning. Willing to trade for a similar motor in 1 HP, or would even give it away to a good home. I figure it would be better going to use in somebody else's shop rather than being a door stop in mine.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 3, 2015)

1.5hp, 3phase? I hope she is big and ugly! I presume she was on a 2leg manual starter. 
If you aren't to fussy about a frame mount, I'll see what I can find in my cache.
Any specific rpm you need? 
Note: I don't have any low rpm motors (not already in service).

Daryl
MN


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 3, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Daryl, looking forward to getting a look at your new baby.
> 
> As for the motor issue, no, not really.  But that's okay, I am in no hurry. I will bring the motor along in case someone wants it. Just for the record it is a 1.5 HP 3 phase motor, 220V.  I do not know if it works or not, it came off of my Keller power hacksaw. It is a bit dirty and definitely needs a good cleaning. Willing to trade for a similar motor in 1 HP, or would even give it away to a good home. I figure it would be better going to use in somebody else's shop rather than being a door stop in mine.



Wermie, what RPM are you needing in the 1hp range ?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 3, 2015)

Okay, the motor I have is as follows:    Dayton   #3N013H     1.5 HP    220 VAC    3 PH      1725 RPM    Frame: J56H     Shaft:  5/8" x 1 3/4"

I am looking for the same thing only smaller, I need one in 1 HP for my Clausing mill, and one in 3/4 HP for my Logan lathe. 

Like I said, I am in no rush, but if the ability to trade comes along, I can do so. Or, if someone is in dire need of the motor I have, I will be happy to pass it along at no charge. As I said before, it is better for it to be where it is needed than for it to be kicked around unwanted.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 3, 2015)

I have 3 3800 <> RPM motors I cant give away. They are too fast for anything I have.
If anyone needs one shoot me a pm!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 6, 2015)

Wermie, 
Motor update:
He had several 1ph motors.
The used ones he'd have sold very reasonably, give away prices.
Many were 1/4 or 1/3hp. 
He had a TEFC 1.5hp 1725rpm with bad bearings. I didn't know what you'd think about bearing replacement, chunk-ker-chunk, so I didn't bench test.
A flange mount 1hp ODP 1725rpm, wasn't sure what you'd think about the flange mount.
And a 1.5hp ODP 3450rpm. Seemed far to fast for most metals application. 
He had several TEFC still in factory shrink wrap & boxes, he was talking near new pricing on these.

Sorry, this was a dry hydrant.


Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 11, 2015)

No problem, Daryl.

On another note, the Groups button is currently not available on the menu bar, so posting here should bring this thread back to the top and it should now show up for everyone in the "New Posts" button. With the planned get together coming up next week it is a bad time for the Groups button to be MIA, but we'll do the best we can to work around it.

To access the groups area go to this link: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/social-categories/social-groups.234/
From there you can access all of the groups.


----------



## lowlife (Jul 11, 2015)

Shoot can't make it up to dayton. It's the national motocross at sprint g creek which is just a hop skip and ju,p away. I hope everyone in attendance enjoys the day. Jay


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 11, 2015)

This summer I've been doing what I refer to as a machine tool rebuilding apprenticeship. Dennis is a retired rebuilder. He takes two of us under his wing his wing for about 5hours once a week and teaches us machine tool geometry, scraping, etc, in the context of actually rebuilding a machine. Currently working on a Millrite. It's not yet been finalized, but we are tentatively rebuilding a Cincy Monoset Tool and Cutter grinder next! 

Point is that he intends to be here, and is excited to provide rebuilding advise, an intro to scraping etc. Anyone is welcome to use my Andersons or my Biax. However, you will need to bring your own cast iron on which to practice scraping. 

More as the week develops. 
Call or email me should you want my address.

cell# 763-607-6836
email: ddoerin@inverhills.edu

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 14, 2015)

A local guy who does high end custom cabinetry and furniture with 100year old woodworking machines, which he makes parts for out of his small machine shop is excited to meet all of you (perhaps we can get him to join HM!). Additionally, we will be graced with several other locals who I believe we need to encourage to join HM. If anyone has items to trade or sell bring them along.

Tried and True is adamantly confirming their desire to cover part of the meal. In exchange I promised to encourage everyone to stop by their shop. They open at 1000 on Saturdays, and will stop by our "party" after they close. My wife is "cooking and pulling pork" for the day so that it can simmer in a crock pot and no one needs to consciously think about cooking or a specific schedule for eating. 

I've made no promises about anyone stopping at T&T. Just good honest working class people. They are located at:   
250 Osborne Rd Ne,
Minneapolis, *MN *55432
Between Main St NE/Commerce Ln NE *and *University Service Rd
Phone: (763) 574-0407

If everyone who tells me they will attend shows we will have 15plus people show (all are not yet members at HM, and we need to change that!).
Hoping for more!

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Jul 17, 2015)

Now that the big event is tomorrow I just want to make sure I have the plan correctly:  Tried and True, if desired, any time after they open at 10:00 (and I always like to stop in there when I'm in the neighborhood),  your (Daryl's) house at noon until whenever, with potluck food and snacks.  Various activities, to be determined.  I'm looking forward to it.

Bill


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't expect that everyone will go to T&T. Regardless, I believe it is a good place with good people. And they are springing for part of lunch.
I expect I'll be in the shop by 0600, and anticipate that some people will arrive here by 0800. Most will arrive in the 1000-1200 window. Sounds like there are some who just want to sit and talk, others who want some serious hands on education. Others want to play with old iron. The event will be over when everybody leaves. I really don't expect that the last person will leave until 10pm. This is intentionally a very loose open ended day which will hopefully cater to everyone's needs. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry, but I will not be able to make it fellas. I am currently writing from a motel lobby computer in Escanaba, Michigan. The truck that I drive for a living decided to lay down on me this morning. Parts are on order and should arrive tomorrow morning and hopefully I will be rolling toward home by noon, which will put me in the yard in Savage tomorrow evening, but too late to head up to Dayton.

I was looking forward to this too!


----------



## wlburton (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.  Clearly we'll have to start planning the next get-together right away so some of the people who can't make it tomorrow will have another chance.

Bill


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 18, 2015)

The 18 wheeler gremlins strike again! Terry Im sorry for your troubles. Reminds me of the time I got put OOS by the badge. They led me to an abandoned truck stop in the middle of no where and left me. 
It took the company I was working for 8 hrs to get someone there to fix the problem. When I finally got fixed I was out of service hours, so I got to sit for another 10 hours. No food, no water, no motel, no fun.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine died about 30 miles out of town, lost all power, smoked like the devil. Turned out to be a stuck EGR valve, which I have had happen before with this truck, a couple years ago.  Got towed in to Escanaba and had the work done there.

As for getting stuck without food or water, that won't happen. The fridge is always stocked, and I've always got some basics along, as well as plenty of water.

Anyway, I got out of there shortly after noon today and am back home now.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 19, 2015)

Im glad to hear you made it home and all is well. 
Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 23, 2015)

I want to thank Daryl and Liz for having a fun gathering ---sorry to all that missed attending ---NOW Daryl definitely has some  big neat tools--and a great shop!!!------Great to see Terry S--Bill Burton--and Daryl from our group and all his other friends that were there---sorry I didn't have my truck at T&T to fill it up with bargains----Dave


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 28, 2015)

All,
Please check out this thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/machine-restoration-way-scraping.160/

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 30, 2015)

Which particular thread are you referring to, Daryl?  Your link is to the machine restoration forum, not to a particular thread.


----------

